# Blackhawk Burrito



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1 lb chorizo mexican sausage
scrambled eggs
grated cheese
black beans
salsa
jalapenos(optional)
large flour tortillas
sour cream
lettuce
tomatoe


Take the casing off the sausage,break it up , and brown it, then drain it....Make up about 6 or 8 scrambled eggs unseasoned....Drain and rinse 1 can of black beans.

Assemble burrito with cheese-sausage-egg-beans-touch of salsa-jalapenos....try not to go overboard with one or more ingredients....Need to be able to roll this up.

Now its time to get the tortilla crunchy......Carefully roll-up the burrito and place loose ends down in a medium heat skillet in very shallow cooking oil(4 or 5 spoonfuls) for 2 minutes or until light brown then flip slowly 2 more minutes on opposite side..Put it on a plate, cut it in half, top with salsa and sour cream...Side with lettuce/tomatoe.....Ready to serve.(Can make 3 to 5 burritos)


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

DAMMIT MAN!!! I'm hungry.:banghead


----------

